# Bank Crappie Fishing in 757?



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys, any decent crappie fishing spots in the 757 area for a boat less guy? Seems like having a jon boat is a must. Thx in advance....


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Newport News Park if they are open and hardwood mills reservoir. The small dock / pier at Newport news park is full of them you can see them swimming.


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you, I appreciate that


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Haven't fished them personally, but I know decent crappie are caught at the Lonestar Lakes in Suffolk/Chuckatuck. Suppose to be good bank fishing.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Couple of small ponds in the Burg near JCC and a couple of lakes near Pottery Campgrounds ( old entrance ).


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

loan Star Lakes in Suffolk


----------



## tfaison (Jan 11, 2016)

Lake Meade / cahoon out in suffolk has great bank fishing but you can also rent a job boat as well


----------



## Fishingchief (Jan 4, 2016)

Westneck Creek in Pungo is great for paper mouths.


----------



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

Is the creek off north landing


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, thx so much guys!!! Just read all the comments.... I appreciate it greatly


----------



## Fishingchief (Jan 4, 2016)

cujo it's off west neck road at the West Neck Marina


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey wannabe which area of jcc are these lakes you speak of


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Mr. B said:


> Hey wannabe which area of jcc are these lakes you speak of


I think it's the JCC or the Y, not sure. But the ponds off Longhill in WBurg. In JCC try Green springs.


----------

